
Hiding hand principle - melling
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hiding_hand_principle
======
melling
Malcolm Gladwell discussed in the New Yorker:

[https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2013/06/24/the-gift-of-
do...](https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2013/06/24/the-gift-of-doubt)

